# Any tips on how to remain relaxed?



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Whenever I am shooting around seasoned archers I totally stress out. My whole body shakes and I can't seem to just chill out, it's quite embarrassing. I will take multiple deep breaths and just try to talk myself through it but it doesn't work. Not until halfway through the round do I begin to chill out and shoot casually. I got into target archery back in January and I have only ever shot 2 Vegas 300 rounds. Do you think I just need some more experience under my belt ?


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Experience definitly helps. It's just getting into a mindset that will work for you. Either telling yourself you belong there as much as anyone else, or keeping yourself focused on just you, or knowing they're not really watching you anyways. 

There's different relaxation techniques you can try. The deep breaths and counting to four while you breathe in and counting to four as you breathe out. 

Focusing on parts of the body and what they are feeling. Like how the bottoms of your feet feel against the floor as you walk or stand.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Start by identifying and acknowledging what you're afraid of. Then realize that the other seasoned archers are there not to torment or judge you, but to work on and enjoy their own game. The only person you need to impress is yourself when you make a good shot and yourself again when you make a good shot following one that may not have been so good.... 

Next, get out and shoot out of your comfort zone as much as possible, if it means traveling to a few out of state or out of region events, do it. 

Then, when you're ready, you can practice adding additional pressure to yourself by inviting those seasoned shooters for a little friendly one on one action. 

The more you do things like this, the more comfortable you will become in tournament situations. But the most important step is that initial identification.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

depends on how old you are. At a certain age you simply quit caring what others think of you.

Just remember, when your there on the line- no one really cares who you are. When you accept this and don't care about who anyone else is or what they do, the stress is gone.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Stay focus on your shot process, think in your head through each step and stay in the moment. 
You should not be thinking of other shooters while on the line, you should be thinking about YOUR shooting.

As said before, nobody is watching you and nobody cares. Actually, IF someone was watching more than likely they would only offer help to you.

Experience is very helpful, put yourself out there and attend lots of shoots.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Just keep at it. 

That feeling is the reason I compete. Learn to enjoy it and you will see your scores climb fast. 

Just imagine drawing back that last arrow that will clinch your first 300 game in competition and having one of the most well known pros standing next to you watching. Been there. It's intense.


----------



## Cbfastcar (May 19, 2015)

Don't care what they think I have seen this in full affect a left hand shooter has shot beside me not as experianced I can see him cramp up and shake when he shoots next to me and it has happend to me what I do is i just don't care what they think of you. they are there to enjoy themselves not make you hate the game .you can try everthing relaxing taking deep breaths it won't work because when you get at full draw you will start to shake and cramp up because you think they are watching your mistakes the best thing is to get as far out of your comfort zone as possible a few times. The less you care about them the better you will shoot try it and find out


----------



## dsartell (Jan 17, 2015)

I read the book With Winning in Mind by Lanny Basham. Lots of good info on setting goals and thinking positive but also talks a lot about self image and confidence. Quick easy read that right to the point.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't take it so personal - it's just insecurity with your shooting. I struggle with it all the time and haven't mastered it yet. The biggest thing I can say is to stop caring what others think. Nobody is there to watch just you. Most people won't even notice you're there.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

What helps is to screw up...forget the finger sling- sending the bow down range, AD a mechanical release- sending an arrow off bale etc ... do that a few times and nerves go away


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Shoot in a speedo a few times and you will never get up tight again.


----------



## TAIL_CHASER (Dec 23, 2014)

Just get in the mind set of your competing yourself. Example professional athletes get so into the game they don't always hear the crowd.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2012)

I suffer from this also and the best way I have found to deal with it is:
1. Determine what is going thorough your mind in that situation. 
For me, it's i hope I make a good shot, don't miss. My pin is moving way more than usual, who is watching me, my release should have broke by now, do I have the yardage right. 
2. Replace those thoughts with something else. 
For me, stance, look at my feet, set sight tape, set grip, draw, anchor, relax to click, RELAX, TRUST, PULL. 
3. NOBODY cares what you score
4. NO ONE is there to watch you. 
5. Get a coach if you can
If you would like further explanation, PM me and I'll give you my cell #
Craig


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Does get easier with more repetition.


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

is could be as simple as, Shoot more,, Think Less! 
or as complex and nerve racking as you let it be.

I used to care what others thought,,, until I started shooting better than most who shoot at the shops ranges, and while shooting a practice 300 round. 
Now after shooting a few dozen 300 rounds at a shop while others are shooting, I dont mind it at all. I just tune out EVERYTHING but my shot process and let it go. 

Do you have a complete shot process, as in written out, every little detail, from breathing, to after the shot goes, and the follow through. 
I did that two years ago and was amazed that it was about 16 little steps or things that I did. 
I can guarantee that if you do that, you will not have time to think about what others are doing, watching or whatever, cuz you'll be so in-tuned with yourself and YOUR shooting that everything else is just,,, well.. everything else. It doesnt matter.


----------



## metalnwood (Sep 17, 2010)

It has all been covered by others in this thread. You really have to not worry about other people.

We have a junior at out club that cannot even get in a good practice session because of this. I tell our guys that practice is for practice, it's not for scoring or trying to get the best scores you can. It's for focusing on specific things, or whatever it is you want out of your session. I point out to people that they cannot care what other people see their arrows doing when they are practicing and show them good archers in practice sessions shooting very badly by their standards. 

It's not because they are shooting badly but their focus is on necessarily on scoring and tight groups, it might be working on their release and aiming is not something they are caring about during that session.

This kid, as well as many others, cannot get a good practice in because they are worried that other people will see their practice session as an example of how they shoot and think they shoot poorly. So they don't do proper practice, they just shoot more, for better or worse trying to please other people and will not progress as fast as they could.

It's nothing new that wasn't touched on above but one of the many examples of how worrying about other people can set you back.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Shoot pro am's. Lots of fun and you find out they are not super human just driven folks that have made the sport their life


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Archery is a game. 

Enough said.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

When all else fails a little Adavan will get the job done


----------



## stromdidilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Pretty much anything above will work. 

I just keep telling myself that shooting an 8 isn't going to define me as a person*. The people that matter most to me aren't going to think less of me if I misjudge a target and shoot a 5, so why should I beat myself up over it when it happens?

*This tends to work better if archery isn't your career...


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

My suggestion is that IF you can't just ignore the other shooters (harder than most will admit) instead of stiffening up trying to hold better, think of your form and shot process.
I rarely look at anyone else's targets, but I will occasionally watch them shoot.
Instead of trying to force the pin, remember your practice, your form, your shot execution.
You won't improve your hold just because you want to because your under the gun, but you can execute your best shots when that is your focus.
Short answer, you can't get better in that instant where some good shooters happen to be shooting with you, but you can shoot your best, by doing what you always do in practice.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

You're just shooting arrows. That's what I tell myself. I actually enjoy the stress a little. I've decided to learn to shoot with it instead of trying to beat it. Last winter I shot my third arrow off the target when my sweating hands caused a little early release. That made the rest of the round a lot easier.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Mahly said:


> I rarely look at anyone else's targets, but I will occasionally watch them shoot.




That’s a big one. I remember one particular indoor shoot I was clean going into the eighth end (450 Vegas), and I looked up just in time to see a guy that was the toughest competition misfire and shoot an eight. I immediately thought “Holy crap, I could win this”, and lost focus. I did the same thing he did on the next shot, only I threw mine clear out into the seven ring. It took two more ends to calm down after that mistake. I ended up dropping two more points, which dropped me down to about seventh place.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Freaking out on the line happens to even the best. There was a mixed team match with Ellison and Lorig I watched on youtube. Lorig took the opening shot and stuffed the arrow into the carpet under the target. Saw another with a japanese team up against korean's. The one gal snap shot before she got anywhere near anchor. That arrow vanished. With the amount of training and practice they have you'd think they'd never make a blunder like that or allow the stress of competition get to them but it does. Lots of good tips in the book With Winning In Mind but at that moment of truth you have only yourself to make things work. Keeping the mind busy with the steps of the shot seems to work best.


----------

